
Piled Bodies, Overflowing Morgues: Inside America’s Autopsy Crisis - ssully
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/25/magazine/piled-bodies-overflowing-morgues-inside-americas-autopsy-crisis.html
======
BlameKaneda
> Most medical schools do not promote or discuss forensic pathology as a
> possible career path. Last year, only 44 out of 24,399 active residents in
> sub­specialty programs in the U.S. undertook forensic-pathology training.
> “It wasn’t even an option in medical school,” Todd Barr, a forensic
> pathologist working under Gilson in Cleveland, told me. “Pathology was
> barely even taught. I think I had a forensic mind already, back then, but
> nobody ever said, ‘Hey, you ought to think about forensics.’ And I wish they
> had.” It took him 13 years of practicing medicine to find his calling in
> forensics, because he never knew about it.

44 out of 24,399 is...quite something.

~~~
vo2maxer
I was fortunate to have Michael Baden as one of our professors at Columbia.
His lectures were extremely entertaining and packed to the rafters. Even with
his showmanship, I don’t believe anyone in my class went on to forensic
pathology.

